# Harley Quinn



## Itchyrat (Mar 6, 2014)

maybe a thread of her own is in place after being at this forum for a while now, and haven't really introduced her.

this is my lovely little girl Harley Quinn, my little clown with the mask to match  
*as a little cute baby bunny*

she is a blue Vienna Dwarf lop with blue eyes 








and now she's grown up a bit

















*her innocent look*


----------



## Apebull (Mar 6, 2014)

OMG she is SOO Cute and I LOVE the name. I'm going as Harley Quinn to Comic-Con this year.


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 6, 2014)

Apebull said:


> OMG she is SOO Cute and I LOVE the name. I'm going as Harley Quinn to Comic-Con this year.



if she'd been a male, the name would have been Harvey Dent in stead  
but I think that Harley Quinn is quite suiting her, personality wise as well since she doesn't take crap from noone, and pretty much does as she pleases


----------



## pani (Mar 6, 2014)

A beautiful bunny with a very fitting name! She's gorgeous.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 6, 2014)

She is so gorgeous, I love her markings. Her name is awesome. Lol


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 6, 2014)

thank you :blushan:


----------



## whiskylollipop (Mar 6, 2014)

Love the last pic, she looks so cute, like she's deviously plotting how to capture Batman and make Mistah J proud of her! xD

I'd think her mask looks rather "Phantom of the Opera" too.


----------



## CapnAwkwardTurtle (Mar 6, 2014)

As a major DC fan I have to just love the name


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 6, 2014)

CapnAwkwardTurtle said:


> As a major DC fan I have to just love the name


I prefer Marvel, but deadpool wasn't really an option


----------



## CapnAwkwardTurtle (Mar 6, 2014)

Cause of the white face it could be punisher


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 6, 2014)

if all of her face yes, but now it's only about 60% of it thats white, the rest is blue with mascara around the eye


----------



## Apebull (Mar 6, 2014)

Itchyrat said:


> I prefer Marvel, but deadpool wasn't really an option



LOL My husband is a huge Deadpool fan. She could have been Miss Deadpool lol. But I like Harley much better.


----------



## Crystalkate (Mar 7, 2014)

Omg *drool* most beautiful bun I've ever seen.


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 7, 2014)

thank you for liking my little fuzzybutt  

she had the years first walk outside on a leash, and really loved it, especially how upset I got when she laid down in a mudpuddle -_-'


----------



## kmaben (Mar 7, 2014)

I didnt realize deadpool had such a huge following. One of my soldiers has him tattooed on an arm. He is hilarious though. And tortured...


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 7, 2014)

kmaben said:


> I didnt realize deadpool had such a huge following. One of my soldiers has him tattooed on an arm. He is hilarious though. And tortured...



come on, he's awesome 
how can you not like an immortal guy with such an attitude, he is badassery incarnated


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 7, 2014)

Very Cute!


----------



## Apebull (Mar 8, 2014)

You should check out my etsy page. I make a plush Deadpool. https://www.etsy.com/shop/BullCrafts


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 23, 2014)

today my little Primadonna celebrates her first Birthday :balloons:arty:inkelepht::yahoo:


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy 1st Birthday, Harley Quinn!​Wishing you many happy, healthy years together! Bunny hugs from Faith, Hope & myself!​


----------



## pani (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy birthday, Harley!!


----------



## Chrisdoc (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy Birthday cutie face. Hope mommy gave you lots of treats and lots of cuddles.


----------



## Aubrisita (Mar 23, 2014)

Happy first birthday!!!!


----------



## Itchyrat (Mar 25, 2014)

her special day was celebrated with some nice organic Red Delicious Apples, biscuits and a walk out in the beautiful sunshine  

i just hope we see many more birthdays together


----------



## Tauntz (Mar 25, 2014)

Sounds like a very nice birthday! Yummy apples & a nice walk! Hope you have many more happy, healthy years together!


----------

